# speed loader for PRB



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I made a couple of loaders over the weekend I used oak for the wood. i counter sunk the opening that will fit over the barrel to line up the ball easier. the hole for the powder will hold 100 grains, used a rubber stopper for the end cap. the stopper can be pulled out with the fingers with ease, or if you feel macho you can use your mouth.
I'm sure those rubber caps for the muzzle will work also for sealing the end. sportsman's did not have any at the time I was there.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Those look real nice.


----------

